# Snakes on a plane fo' real



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090416/ap_on_re_au_an/as_odd_australia_snakes_on_a_plane


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We watched part of the movie "Snakes on a Plane" yesterday. They did many very un-snakelike things. The best part, however, was when that guy who tossed a woman's little dog to one of the snakes got constricted himself. There was some justice in that, at least in the minds of dog owners.


----------

